# Grreat Choice® 10 Gallon Aquarium Starter Kit



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anybody gotten the Grreat Choice 10G Starter Kit? I'd like to upgrade and this is one of the best deals I can find without too much unnecessary equipment. Comes with tank, hood & light (my favorite part), and a filter. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12302643&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

I guess I'm wondering if people have experience with this filter and what they think. If I can get away with not purchasing a new filter my budget would be very thankful.

Thanks for your input in advance!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I have this kit! It's a great tank, solidly constructed. The hood is a bit flimsy, but for the price, it's hard to expect more. Here is my list of pros and cons.

Pros
- PRICE! Can't beat a price like that
- Good quality glass tank. Never had any issues with it
- Included hood has held up well enough for me

Cons
- Included bulbs suck. You will need new ones
- Included filter is a bit loud
- Vents on top are not the best and the hood gets very hot to the touch at times

I really like the tank, although I opted to go with a higher rated filter since I was using it for a sorority. I used the included filter in a different tank, but since it was in my bedroom, I found it a bit too loud for my taste. I prefer Aqueon Quietflow filters.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks seki!

I might go with it... or I might opt for a sponge filter. I don't fully understand how to acquire one though. Is it just airline tubing and a sponge?


----------



## Neebles (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah you can watch some diy videos on YouTube. I actually bought 4 sponge filters for 8 bucks total on eBay, so they can be had for cheap.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I got the 10g kit from Walmart, I don't know how much it is anymore but mine's lasted three years, though I replaced the lightbulbs and filter (Filter died after an electrical surge but it lasted a year prior to that).

As for sponge filters, they're great. There are three parts- the actual filter, which can be as simple as a sponge with a plastic tube, the airline filter, and the air pump. The pump will be the most expensive part and they can last for years. You might want a check valve if your pump will be lower than the water level, otherwise water could run down the tubing if the pump stops. A backup battery pump is also a good idea if you have non-bettas in the tank, since then you can still aerate the water in a power-outage.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I have 2 of those! [Igneel and Milo] The filter is great, haven't had problems with it. Like Seki said, the hood is a bit flimsy but it does it's job. The price is great, the light bulbs do need to get more sooner or later, and the tank overheats with the lightbulbs sometimes so I only put one in xD. But I think it's an awesome tank C:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Awsome, I'm going to see if mine has this next time, if I ever convince my parents to let me get a ten gallon for either boys or a small sorority. Done all the reaserch


----------



## esun1993 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been eyeing this tank, but when I went to my local Petsmart it was sold out. I guess it's a really popular tank!


----------

